
Show HN: Transform cardio machines into arcade games - nibab
My friend and I have built a mobile video game that can be played on an exercise bike&#x2F;elliptical. Using the camera we track micro-movements of the body and detect the speed of motion, and use head tracking for steering.<p>Currently the game is in prototype mode, and consists of trying to pass obstacles, collecting orbs and destroying enemies. Here is a link to a video of the playthrough: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;189210575<p>If you would like to try the game out, you can register on our website: pelatra.com. You will get access to this specific prototype and all upcoming versions of the game.<p>Any feedback, questions or concerns would be very useful so please let us know what you think.
======
Ashutosh508
wow! Have you talked to any Gym's nearby? maybe test this out with real users.

